# rapid breathing?



## Syphonation (Oct 11, 2004)

i just tried to transfer my piranha from one tank to another. i filled a plastic zip lock bag up about half way and was going to put him in and let him set in the other tank water for a few minutes so the temperature difference wouldnt shock him.

as soon as i put him in the bag, he bit a hole in it. i had to put him back in the original tank. but he is opening and closing his mouth constantly...is he just scared?? i am worried that he may have swallowed the plastic? someone help!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

imo he's stressed and there nothing to worry about. And if he ate plastic he will puke it out.. some or one of my reds did eat some rubber from a suction cup and it didn't do any harm to them.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Next time use a plastic container like the ones for a microvwave. Fill it up with the old water and place piranha in it and float it.


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

When I moved one of my piranha's He bit through the net and lay on his side all night in the new tank, breathing heavily. I have found the older the fish, the more it gets stressed when you move them.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Rapid breathing is also a sign of poor water conditions.


----------

